# A Hyper lapse + Steadicam all-in-one?



## Rose Bannister (Aug 6, 2015)

News: Steady Shot Bot Launches Kickstarter A Hyper lapse Steadicam all-in-one Photography News


My Take on it

WOW! This thing is amazing! Watch the video on the link! Panaramas will be a breeze with this and no shaky or loose tripod problems. we must fund this thing! I can't wait to get one!


----------

